# Lvl 60 kontent



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi ich stell mich kurz vor:

Schadoweye, lvl 70 Schattenpriester. Server Destromath

Ich spiele noch nicht allzulange WoW und habe den alten lvl 60 Kontent nie erlebt da BC rauskam als ich lvl 55 war.... oder in dem bereich.

Ich Möchte mal wissen wer noch alles lust dazu hätte die alten Instanzen wie MC und U/L BRS, BRT, Scholo, Strath, weis der Geier was...    zu raiden.

Wie gesagt bin Server Destromath wer intresse hat soll bescheid geben!


----------



## Yalda (12. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hi ich stell mich kurz vor:
> 
> Schadoweye, lvl 70 Schattenpriester. Server Destromath
> 
> ...




Vielleicht solltest du das im Realmforum posten, da besteht eine höhere Chance, dass das jemand von deinem Server ließt.
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, ich würd auch gern mal wieder die alten Instanzen besuchen - serverübergreifende Instanzgruppen wurden noch nicht erfunden, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

Nein aber das sollte man mal einführen ebenso dass man die Sprache der anderen Fraktion erlernen kann, oder am besten mit denen mal Raiden kann, da hätt ich schneller ne Gruppe voll^^


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Dezember 2007)

ich find das gut nur ist das nach ner zeit genau so langweilig und wenn einer kriger spieln will gibts an den t sets nur tank eqiup wenn ich mich nich verkuckt habe


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

geht net um Equip geht um die Instanzen an sich. ICH WILL DIE SEHEN!

Wenn ich allein durch BRT irre und net weiß wo lang um die Quest zu machen ist das einfach Blöd.

Ich will die inis sehen und diue Quests dazu machen. Bin süchtig nach der Geschichte Azeroths^^


----------



## Zermeran (12. Dezember 2007)

hehe, vielleicht kann das ja dann der Schriftgelehrte!!!

Ne, wär vielleicht net schlecht, ich finde man sollte es auf nem RP-Server anbieten, denn ich könnte mich ja auch dafür interessieren, die Sprachen der anderen zu lernen!!! Man muss ja nicht alles sofort verstehen könnnen, aber so einzelne Wörter, und dann nach ner Weile immer mehr....


Müsste man mal vorschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja bei dir in Fertigkeiten steht ja auch Orcisch 300/300

oder bei allys eben die wart mal.... habs vergessen... hab sleber nen Ally auf lvl 63 XD

Gemeinsprache?

Wie auch immer sollte man bei den Goblins lernen können die sind ja neutral und können alle sprachen^^

Ich würd sofort skillen gehen bis die Tastatur Qualmt^^


----------



## Dreet (24. Februar 2009)

LOL


----------



## Nelaria2000 (24. Februar 2009)

Hey! Wenn du Lust hast die alten 60er Instanzen zu sehen. Würd ich vorschlagen du legst dir nen Classic Account zu zockst dirn 60er hoch und kommst zu "Karma" in die Gilde. Wir raiden die alten 60er Instanzen und n gut Equipter 60er Char ist was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du Lust hast meld dich unter : http://www.boards-4you.de/wbb6/130

MfG Nelaria


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ja bei dir in Fertigkeiten steht ja auch Orcisch 300/300


Eines Nachmittags um 14:37, Schlingendorntal. Untoter Schurke "Schädowkillor", Level 32, 12 Jahre alt, erlegt Nachtelf Jägerin "Pybby", Level 34, 14 Jahre alt.

Pybby flüstert: Hey du blöder A****, kannste das mal gefälligst sein lassen? Dir haben sie wohl ins Gehirn gesch******!?!?!?!?!?!!
Zu Pybby: Gnahahaaa ... Learn to Play!
Pybby flüstert: Grrrr ... Du Ass*! Ich hol jetzt meine Gilde!
Revangorzz flüstert: Du hast also grad die Pybby umgehauen? Glaub mir du kleiner Spinner, das hätteste nich machen sollen! Wir werden dich jetzt jagen und ganken, bis du ausloggst!
Zu Revangorzz: ZOMFG, wie arm seid ihr Deppen denn bitte? LOL!
[...]

Glaube es hat schon seinen Sinn, warum man in World of Childcraft nicht mit der anderen Fraktion reden kann.


----------

